# Indoor Techniktraining



## Trialeddy (11. Februar 2009)

Indoor Techniklehrgang!
Am Sonntag, 01.03.09 von 11.00 bis 16.00 Uhr im Industriegebiet Obergartzem (Mechernich) auf überdachter Freifläche. Für alle die vor der Sommersaison noch was dazulernen wollen. Deshalb auch keine Einschränkung was den Level angeht. Just for fun! Aber bitte anmelden, damit ich weiss was und wer auf mich zukommt. Einzelheiten kommen step by step.

Selbstverpflegung!

Eddy


----------



## Marc B (11. Februar 2009)

Wir machen sowas unter einer Autobahnbrücke. Aber erst ab der nächsten Saison im Winter regelmäßig.

Viel Spaß dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (11. Februar 2009)

Du kannst mich schon mal vormerken, Eddy


----------



## PacMan (11. Februar 2009)

Ich welche Richtung Fahrtechnik soll's denn gehen? Trial? Freeride? Downhill? Oder "tourentaugliche" Tipps?


----------



## Stunt-beck (11. Februar 2009)

Ich habe mir den Termin auch schon rot angekruezt.


----------



## Stunt-beck (11. Februar 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Du kannst mich schon mal vormerken, Eddy



Hey Uwe wir können ja dann dort die Sonntagstour machen.


----------



## Trialeddy (12. Februar 2009)

PacMan schrieb:


> Ich welche Richtung Fahrtechnik soll's denn gehen? Trial? Freeride? Downhill? Oder "tourentaugliche" Tipps?



Ich denke außer Downhill (mangels Berge bei Indoor) kann jeder seine Wünsche äußern was er denn schon immer lernen wollte. Selbst enge Serpentinenkurven haben wir aufgebaut. Baumstämme sind da und auch Stufen in verschiedenen Höhen. Durch Paletten etc. sind alle Hindernisse auch felxibel aufbaubar.
Eddy


----------



## Rote Laterne (12. Februar 2009)

Trialeddy schrieb:


> Ich denke außer Downhill (mangels Berge bei Indoor) kann jeder seine Wünsche äußern was er denn schon immer lernen wollte. Selbst enge Serpentinenkurven haben wir aufgebaut. Baumstämme sind da und auch Stufen in verschiedenen Höhen. Durch Paletten etc. sind alle Hindernisse auch felxibel aufbaubar.
> Eddy



Habt Ihr auch Matratzen oder ähnliches, damit frau weich fällt?


----------



## Trialeddy (12. Februar 2009)

Leider alles geteert. Aber entsprechende Schutzbekleidung ist nicht falsch. Schienbeinschoner sind empfehlenswert. Wir haben aber auch welche da zu ausleihen. Ansonsten versuchen langsam zu fallen!

Eddy


----------



## PacMan (12. Februar 2009)

Danke für die Infos, Eddy!
Bin prinzipiell interessiert. Wird nur terminlich für mich evtl. etwas schwierig. Ich schau mal, was sich machen lässt...


----------



## Solanum (16. Februar 2009)

hmmmm... interessant! mal sehn wie ich´s zeitlich so hin bekomme...

Slanum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blitzfitz (16. Februar 2009)

Trialeddy schrieb:


> Indoor Techniklehrgang!
> Am Sonntag, 01.03.09 von 11.00 bis 16.00 Uhr im Industriegebiet Obergartzem (Mechernich) auf überdachter Freifläche. Für alle die vor der Sommersaison noch was dazulernen wollen. Deshalb auch keine Einschränkung was den Level angeht. Just for fun! Aber bitte anmelden, damit ich weiss was und wer auf mich zukommt. Einzelheiten kommen step by step.
> 
> Selbstverpflegung!
> ...



Hi Eddy,

kannst mich (blitzfitz) und Sylvia (KiBa) auch schon mal vormerken. 

Ciao,
Ralf


----------



## Redfraggle (16. Februar 2009)

Hallo Du, Eddy, Du!
Hätte auch Interesse, falls ein Plätzchen noch frei wäre.
Grüße vom Fraggle ( Barbara )


----------



## mtbedu (17. Februar 2009)

@ Trialeddy:
Wäre auch interessiert.
Gruß
mtbedu


----------



## Trialeddy (17. Februar 2009)

Dann fasse ich mal zusammen wer kommen will:
1. Friedel
2. Johannes
3. David
4. Handlampe
5. Stund-beck
6. Rote Laterne (wir haben jetzt auch einen Schaumstoff-Pool für weiche Landungen)
7. KiBa
8.blitzfitz
9. redfraggle
10. mtbedu

Mache noch ein paar Bilder, damit ihr schon mal einen Vorgeschmack bekommt. Hier mal die genaue Adresse:
53894 Mechernich - Obergartzem
Industriegebiet, Steingrubenweg, gleich hinter dem Möbelgeschäft "Möbel Schröter"
Eddy


----------



## ultra2 (17. Februar 2009)

Trialeddy schrieb:


> Dann fasse ich mal zusammen wer kommen will:
> 1. Friedel
> 2. Johannes
> 3. David
> ...



Wir wollen auch!!!
tazz, abgehtdiepost, joscho, konfuzius und ultra2


----------



## Trialeddy (17. Februar 2009)

11. tazz
12. abgehtdiepost
13. joscho
14. konfuzius
15. ultra2

Alles noch zu verkraften.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (17. Februar 2009)

Trialeddy schrieb:


> 11. tazz
> 12. abgehtdiepost
> 13. joscho
> 14. konfuzius
> ...



Du kennst uns nicht


----------



## joscho (17. Februar 2009)

Trialeddy schrieb:


> 15. ultra2
> 
> Alles noch zu verkraften.



Das haben diverse Rahmenhersteller auch mal geglaubt  (Insider)


----------



## sibby08 (17. Februar 2009)

ich melde auch mal mein Interesse an


----------



## Trialeddy (20. Februar 2009)

16. sibby 08
17. Simon

Wir werden einen schönen Tag haben! Und trocken - versprochen


----------



## GeJott (20. Februar 2009)

Bekunde ebenfalls grosses Interesse.

Gerd


----------



## Trialeddy (22. Februar 2009)

David und Johannes wahrscheinlich raus, dafür GeJott drin?
Ich mache mal ein paar Bilder zur mentalen Einstimmung.


----------



## Fallnetöm (22. Februar 2009)

hi, ich bin auch interessiert - ist noch ein Platz frei?


----------



## Trialeddy (23. Februar 2009)

Habe noch zwei Interssenten aus Bonn und noch Fallnetöm. Ich frage mal noch genau bei den Lokals nach und werden morgen die Liste aktualisieren.


----------



## wollschwein (23. Februar 2009)

ich bin mit frauchen auch dabei.



> Ansonsten versuchen langsam zu fallen!


lernen wir das da auch


----------



## Stunt-beck (25. Februar 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Hallo Du, Eddy, Du!
> Hätte auch Interesse, falls ein Plätzchen noch frei wäre.
> Grüße vom Fraggle ( Barbara )



Wenn ihr zwei von Mehlem los fahrt könnten wir ja zusammen losfahren. Ihr könnt euch ja mal melden Gruß Micha.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (27. Februar 2009)

hallo ....
ich wollte auch gerne kommen nur habe vergessen reinzuschreiben 
geht das auf die kürze noch?

wenn ja bin ich dabei 
ewt. mit jem anderen noch


----------



## Trialeddy (27. Februar 2009)

Update Teilnehmerliste:
1. Friedel
2. David
3. Handlampe
4. stund-beck
5. Rote Laterne
6. KiBa
7. blitzfitz
8. redfraggle
9. mtbedu
10. tazz
11. abgehtdiepost
12. konfuzius
13. ultra2
14. sibby08
15. Simon
16. GeJott
17. Fallnetöm
18. wollschwein
19. wollschwein-frauchen
20. kuhlman
21. Jan

Ich hoffe dass ich niemanden vergessen habe. Ist aber kein Problem. Hier mal einige Bilder von den Hindernissen. Leider mit Blitz gemacht und deshalb nicht so schön.


----------



## Trialeddy (27. Februar 2009)

Noch 2 Bildchen vom "Trockenüben". Der Rest ist die Umsetzung im Gelände.
Bis Sonntag!!


----------



## Marc B (27. Februar 2009)

Schaut sehr gut aus, bitte mehr davon


----------



## velveta07 (28. Februar 2009)

Hallo,
ich würde auch noch gerne
Andreas


----------



## Trialeddy (28. Februar 2009)

Konnte noch einen Trainer loseisen. Also werden wir dich auch noch beschägtigt bekommen.

Nun noch mal für alle:
Verpflegen muss sich jeder selbst
Müllbeutel und Tonnen haben wir keine!!
Ebenfalls nur eine Freiluft-Toilette. 
Morgen sind 4 Trainer da und die besten können auch das:


----------



## Rote Laterne (28. Februar 2009)

Ich bin leider raus. Meine Schaltung spielt verrückt - ich muss erstmal schrauben.


----------



## Stunt-beck (28. Februar 2009)

Trialeddy schrieb:


> Konnte noch einen Trainer loseisen. Also werden wir dich auch noch beschägtigt bekommen.
> 
> Nun noch mal für alle:
> Verpflegen muss sich jeder selbst
> ...



Die Landung danach wäre auch ganz interessant.


----------



## sibby08 (1. März 2009)

Sorry, ich bin leider raus. Ich habe noch zuviel mit meiner Küchen Renovierung zu tun.
Schade, wär bestimmt schön geworden und ich hatte mich auch schon auf die Leute gefreut.

Viel Spaß allen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (1. März 2009)

Ach Udo


----------



## supasini (1. März 2009)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Die Landung danach wäre auch ganz interessant.



die ist eigentlich recht unspektakulär - Henning kann das, wenn er sich nicht gerade mit Schlüsselbeinbruch im Lokalforumskrankenhaus rumtreibt...

(wobei der Wallride wesentlich einfach ist als z.B. sauberes Umsetzen, der erfordert vor allem Überwindung, entsprechend abzuspringen und in Schräglage zu gehen, dann geht es aber erstaunlich einfach)


----------



## [email protected] (1. März 2009)

Also ich muss schon sagen ... ist eine echt geile geschichte was ihr da auf die beine gebracht habt!!  Schade das es schon vorbei ist 

LG Kuhlman


----------



## supasini (1. März 2009)

och, im Prinzip kannst du 2x die Woche da Technik trainieren kommen, ist halt das Gelände von unserem Verein (RSV Euskirchen). Du solltest dir natürlich irgendwann überlegen, ob du im Verein Mitglied wirst, aber angucken und mitmachen kostet nix.
Trainig ist immer Mo und Do ab 18 Uhr. Eddy ist so gut wie immer da, Arnold auch sehr oft.


----------



## Stunt-beck (1. März 2009)

Ich möchte mich auch noch einmal bedanken war ein klasse Tag bei euch.


----------



## wollschwein (1. März 2009)

bedanke mich ebenfalls und möchte auch meine begeisterung kundtuen.
war schön und nette leutz waren da.
meine freundin hat auch gut was an erfahrung mitgenommen und freut sich.
hat nur anscheinend irgendwas am fuß,kann kaum noch auftretten,wahrscheinlich ne überreizung.
wird sich zeigen.

kommen gerne mal wieder vorbei wenn es nochmal en nem we bzw sonntag ist.

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blitzfitz (1. März 2009)

Toller Tag mit hervorragender Betreuung. 

Es hat super Spaß gemacht und ich denke, ich habe auch etwas gelernt. 

Vielen Dank, Eddy und weiter so! 

Ciao,
Ralf


----------



## wollschwein (1. März 2009)

so,frauchen ist jetzt auch wieder aus dem krankenhaus daheim und es ist ein ermüdungsbruch im fuß.
fiese sache aber spaß hat sie gehabt.

gruß an alle


----------



## GeJott (1. März 2009)

Dann erst mal dem Wollschwein-Frauchen gute Besserung !

Wollte mich auf diesem Wege ebenfalls nochmals für den heutigen gelungenen, lehrreichen Tag bei Euch bedanken. Waren eine Menge AHA-Effekte, die ich heute erleben durfte. Bin ganz sicher nicht das letzte Mal bei Euch gewesen.

Happy Trails

Gerd


----------



## eifelhexe (1. März 2009)

Ööhm ne doofe Frage: Wie sollte denn der Konditionstand sein,wenn man sich für so ein Techniktraining anmeldet?Wenn ich so die Bilder sehe dann komm ich Oma mir ja ziemlich döselig vor.


----------



## Fallnetöm (1. März 2009)

Auch von mir nochmal - vielen Dank .

Ein schöner Tag mit sehr guter Stimmung und netten Leuten - sowie sehr geduldigen Coaches


----------



## ultra2 (1. März 2009)

Auch von mir Eddy und seinen Mannen vielen Dank für das geduldige Erklären verschiedener Übungen.

Es gibt viel zu tun...

Eine kleine Impression:


----------



## sibby08 (1. März 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Auch von mir Eddy und seinen Mannen vielen Dank für das geduldige Erklären verschiedener Übungen.
> 
> Es gibt viel zu tun...
> 
> Eine kleine Impression:


 
Respekt Tazz, respekt  (Stufe II ist dann in einem Satz komplett drüber zu springen )

Scheint ja richtig gut gewesen zu sein, was ich hier schon so an feedback gelesen und gesehen habe.
Mein Tag war auch schön (blöd) in der Küche . Was soll´s, wir sind jedenfalls ein gutes Stück voran gekommen.


----------



## wollschwein (1. März 2009)

eifelhexe schrieb:


> Ööhm ne doofe Frage: Wie sollte denn der Konditionstand sein,wenn man sich für so ein Techniktraining anmeldet?Wenn ich so die Bilder sehe dann komm ich Oma mir ja ziemlich döselig vor.



die war da nicht so wichtig (wie ich finde,hab da ja auch nicht so viel von ) sondern eher der fun  an der ganzen sache, da man ja auch pausen machen konnte nach belieben.


----------



## Tazz (1. März 2009)

Tja was soll ich schreiben ??

*Danke schön für den Spaßigen Tag* ​
Trialeddy beim riesen Spaß





Und Felix 





Habe leider nicht von allen ein einzel Foto ...... 

Es hat wirklich viel Spaß gemacht danke an alle die geholfen haben .....

Ach ja und danke für die Brötchen Herr Stunt-beck





So und nun die Lehrlinge 



​

​

​

​

​
schön weiter machen , damit ich wieder kommen kann


----------



## Handlampe (1. März 2009)

Von mir auch einen herzlichen Dank an Eddy mit seinen Jungs.

*Erste Klasse*

Super Parcours aufgebaut, super vorgemacht, super erklärt....alles super...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (1. März 2009)

Super Veranstaltung  Hat viel Spaß gemacht.

Vielen herzlichen Dank an Eddy, Felix und alle anderen Trainer und Helfer.

ciao...
joerg


----------



## wollschwein (2. März 2009)

hier auch noch was



















[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XVD9uMMHpc8"]YouTube - tina[/ame]


----------



## Trialeddy (2. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
ich freue mich, dass es euch gefallen hat. Den Trainern und mir hat es auch super gefallen. Ihr ward sehr angenehme Teilnehmer und es hat richtig Spaß gemacht!!
Ich will mich noch bedanken bei meinen Trainern:
Tobias
Henning
Manfred
Felix und
Arnold

Weiterhin vielen Dank an die Spender und an Stunt-beck für die Brötchen.
Wollschwein-Frauchen wünsche ich gut Besserung. Dann musst du eben mit dem anderen Fuß deinem Lieben in den Hintern treten.



> AW: Indoor Techniktraining
> och, im Prinzip kannst du 2x die Woche da Technik trainieren kommen, ist halt das Gelände von unserem Verein (RSV Euskirchen). Du solltest dir natürlich irgendwann überlegen, ob du im Verein Mitglied wirst, aber angucken und mitmachen kostet nix.



Zu dieser Aussage gibt es Klärungsbedarf:
Kurz gesagt-sie ist falsch! Das Gelände habe ich angemietet! Die Miete wird von mir bezahlt! Das Geld für die Miete finanziert mein Showteam vom 7Trial Team und anteilig die ständigen Teilnehmer des Trainings. Ich bin nicht Mitglied im RSV Euskirchen. Der RSV lehnte eine Beteiligung bzw. Verantwortung zum Trainingsgelände explizit ab.

Im Anhang noch ein paar Bilder. Die nicht ganz vollständige Teilnehmerliste. Und der schwer strapazierte 3er Palettenstapel, nach dem Motto "Wo gebiked wird fallen auch Späne". Eine Nahaufnahme von den "Bisswunden".

P.S. Kann mir mal einer erklären, wie ich die Bilder richtig in den Text integrieren kann, so wie ihr das macht.


----------



## joscho (3. März 2009)

Trialeddy schrieb:


> P.S. Kann mir mal einer erklären, wie ich die Bilder richtig in den Text integrieren kann, so wie ihr das macht.



Schau mal hier.
Wenn noch Fragen sind, jeder Zeit.


----------



## abgehtdiepost (3. März 2009)

Hallöchen,

euer Technik Training am Sonntag war toll, ist schon irre was so alles möglich ist.
Gut gemacht euer Testgelände. Vielen Dank an Dich und die Trainer.
Da hab ich wohl ein paar Jahre zum lernen vor mir, aber dann wirds auch nicht langweilig.

Bis dann mal. Gruß Jürgen


----------



## eifelhexe (4. März 2009)

bevor ich mich bei euch anmelde muß ich erst noch was üben.Sonst blamiere ich mich mehr als ich will.


----------



## wollschwein (4. März 2009)

ist das nächstemal schon in planung?


----------



## crashty (4. März 2009)

So, dann möchte ich mich doch hier auch einmal zu Wort melden. 

1. Danke für das tolle Training hat echt super viel Spaß gemacht!!! 

2. Danke für die Genesungswünsche. Geht mir schon wieder recht gut und Schmerzen lassen auch immer mehr nach. 

3. 





> Dann musst du eben mit dem anderen Fuß deinem Lieben in den Hintern treten.


 Das lass ich lieber nachher verletz ich mir den anderen Fuß auch noch, aber wofür gibt es denn Krücken *lol*  


Gruß Crashty


----------



## Trialeddy (4. März 2009)

wollschwein schrieb:


> ist das nächstemal schon in planung?



Dass ich noch mal eins anbiete steht fest! Der Termin muss noch abgesprochen werden, aber ich gebe rechtzeitig hier bescheid.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zottel1110 (10. März 2009)

Sehr schöne Bilder. War ja richtig was gebacken. Wird man ja richtig neidisch. Hab's leider erst gestern abend erfahren, dass da was war.
Aber nächstes Mal bin ich auch dabei.


----------



## wollschwein (10. Mai 2009)

steht schon das nächste training im kalender eingeplant?
jetzt wo das wetter wieder schöner wird


----------



## Trialeddy (11. Mai 2009)

Also wenn ich auf den Wetterbericht für diese Woche schaue, ist das mit dem schönen Wetter erst mal vorbei. Wenn wir am Mittwoch nicht nach Luxembourg fahren (mit Handlampe & Co) dann können wir uns in Obergartzem treffen. Dort ist es dann garnatiert trocken!


----------



## Handlampe (11. Mai 2009)

Trialeddy schrieb:


> Also wenn ich auf den Wetterbericht für diese Woche schaue, ist das mit dem schönen Wetter erst mal vorbei. Wenn wir am Mittwoch nicht nach Luxembourg fahren (mit Handlampe & Co) dann können wir uns in Obergartzem treffen. Dort ist es dann garnatiert trocken!



Verdammt, mein Juchem hat das letzte Training nicht überlebt...jetzt hab ich nichts mehr zum üben


----------



## Bagatellschaden (11. Mai 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Verdammt, mein Juchem hat das letzte Training nicht überlebt...jetzt hab ich nichts mehr zum üben



Kannst Du es nicht Reignen lassen?


----------



## Trialeddy (11. Mai 2009)

> Verdammt, mein Juchem hat das letzte Training nicht überlebt...jetzt hab ich nichts mehr zum üben
> __________________


Ich habe nur ein Bike und übe aus mit dem. Das muss das aushalten! Außerdem bin ich ja auch damit draußen unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialeddy (11. Mai 2009)

Als Ersatztermin für die Luxembourgtour biete ich ein Techniktraining in Obergartzem an. Da sind wir ja wetterunabhängig. Also Mittwoch! Müssten uns auf eine Uhrzeit einigen. Wer hat Interesse?


----------



## Trekki (11. Mai 2009)

Trialeddy schrieb:


> Als Ersatztermin für die Luxembourgtour biete ich ein Techniktraining in Obergartzem an. Da sind wir ja wetterunabhängig. Also Mittwoch! Müssten uns auf eine Uhrzeit einigen. Wer hat Interesse?



Ich.
Jedoch muss ich bis 15h in Königswinter arbeiten, könnte also frühestens gegen 16h da sein. Ist wohl etwas spät?


----------



## FLASHo (12. Mai 2009)

Moin
ich hätte auch mal interesse aber bin ebenfalls vor 15.30 nicht in euskirchen muss dann noch das bike einpacken also könnte ich auch erst ab 16.00 aber müsste ja klappen ist jetzt ja schon wieder was länger hell ;D
gruß chris


----------



## Trialeddy (12. Mai 2009)

Dann zurr ich das jetzt mal fest:
Mittwoch, 12.05.09 ab 14.00 Uhr
Wo: Obergartzem, Industriegebiet, Steingrubenweg
Ende: offen mit der Option bei mir den Pizzaservice zu bemühen (natürlich auf eigene Kosten) Getränke stelle ich.
Es wird frei und individuell trainiert, keine Levelbegrenzung, aber "hier werden sie geholfen!"
Wenn Felix und Henning mitkommen, haben wir auch die Biker für die unmöglichen Sachen (Verlust der Schwerkraft etc).

Bitte anmelden, damit ich mich einrichten kann.

CD Eddy


----------



## Halfstep (12. Mai 2009)

wir sind mit dabei, ich bernd und freundin anja.

wir sind beide anfänger und freuen uns auf hilfreiche tipps, nette kontakte und einen schönen nachmittag.


----------



## Trialeddy (12. Mai 2009)

> Mittwoch, 12.05.09 ab 14.00 Uhr


Ich meine natürlich Mittwoch den*13*.05.09
DAnke für den Hinweis Futzy.


----------



## FLASHo (12. Mai 2009)

Hey ja super dann werde ich auch mal vorbeischauen allerdings mit ein wenig verspätung...
bis morgen dann


----------



## Stunt-beck (12. Mai 2009)

Sollte sich bis morgen keiner bei mir angemeldet haben dann komme ich auch. Werde dann auch bestimmt wieder etwas zur Verköstigung im Gepäck haben.


----------



## Trekki (12. Mai 2009)

Ich komme auch, jedoch erst gegen 16h.

John


----------



## wollschwein (12. Mai 2009)

heul und ich muss bis 18:30uhr arbigge,
verflucht aber auch.
wenn es nochmal an nem we ist bin ich mit frauchen wieder dabei
gruß sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (13. Mai 2009)

Wollte mich nur bedanken für das gelungene Training. Auch wenns bei heute nicht so geklappt hat. Beim nächsten mal wieder. Hoffe die Pizza hat noch geschmeckt. Gruß Micha.


----------



## H-P (13. Mai 2009)

Tolles Training, sehr nette Truppe, müßte ich/wir öfter einbauen, hat Spaß gemacht.

Danke auch für den lecker Kuchen, die Pizza war dann der krönende Abschluß vom Tag.


----------



## Halfstep (14. Mai 2009)

danke für das sehr gute training!
prima leute waren da, hat sehr viel spaß gemacht.

ich war irgendwie etwas fertig am abend...


----------



## H-P (14. Mai 2009)

@ halfstep, was ist das denn für eine Übung, "One Hand ich han Heuschnuppe".  

Wir hatten auch genug und waren froh nach der dicken Pizza dann endlich auf der Couch zu liegen.


----------

